# Ft Fisher / Trading Post



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Headed down tomorrow evening. Is the trading post still open? It was last Oct, but the owner had recently passed away.


----------



## Carolinafishin (Jan 17, 2018)

Went down in February and it was closed


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's for sale if anyone wants to buy it. I would guess best way to sell would be to have it up and running. Haven't been down that way in months. It is closed during the winter.


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, closed. Stopped at Blackburn brothers just to be safe. And sure enough, the trading post was closed when I went by. Looks like it could be a good investment for someone. The guy told me in Oct that the family was going to keep it going. Guess there was a change of plans. Anyone know of another good plae for shrimp and mullet? The shrimp is great at Blackburn, but salted mullet is not my ideal cut bait.


----------



## lookinglasself (May 30, 2010)

Seaview Crab Company, teal building on the right side of 421 heading to CB. Fresh shrimp, cut mullet, mud minnows, etc.

They also have a Twice the Ice machine next door, which is perfect.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Seaview sells ice cheaper than the machine


----------



## mkm (Aug 19, 2014)

Hate to hear about the Trading Post and the owner passing. Usually stopped there and air up tires and get a soda. 

I usually stop at B&B Bait and Tackle on the road behind Food Lion, going towards CVS. They always have whole mullet and shrimp.


----------



## Carolinafishin (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like they just sold the trading post , was a pending sale on realtor.com 1.2 million


----------

